# gravely mocdel c stump grinder



## zarkon0007 (Mar 11, 2010)

hello all. i am new to this site and would like to thank every one ahead of time as i am sure i will get all the help i need here. i have just gotten a model c with a 30 inch brush hog on the front and i just love this thing. what i am wondering is if there is a way to convert the mower to a stump grinder? it seems very feasable but i am unsure of what to use for a blade. does any one out there have any ideas? maybe some one with plans for the conversion or just plans to make a whole new unit. like i said i love this thing and have visions of all the work it will help me accomplish around my home.
thanks all


----------



## TexasT (Sep 29, 2009)

this guy makes one that can be bought with or without the mower gearbox.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BVf5NWS2gu8&feature=PlayList&p=7585B4E0645ABBFF&playnext=1&playnext_from=PL&index=2]YouTube - Gravely - Stump Grinder[/ame]

I looked into it last summer but I didn't have the coin to pull the trigger but I'm saving up.


----------



## chrpmaster (May 5, 2004)

I posted a reply a week ago to this but it must have gotten lost in computer heaven or something. :dazed:

I have the same grinder shown in the video and I bought it from a guy named Shawn Kolbus. I think he lives in PA. somewhere though I can check the sticker he put on the side of the grinder if you need his info. I bought mine with the drive unit because he completely rebuilds them with new seals and mine all have many miles on them. Plus they are being used. As I recall it cost around $500 including the drive unit and shipping though this was a few years ago so prices may have changed. 

It works really well on smaller soft wood stumps like the bush in the video. Cuts right through no problem. I was surprised the operator didn't use a full face shield since I found out quickly that was required gear. It does shoot lots of pieces of wood back at you so I turned mine over so it shoots away from me. If you live in the city this would be a problem but out in the country where I live its not a problem. 

Overall a well built unit that works well and mine still looks brand new after many hours of usage. I will say it does not replace a bigger stump grinder unless you have plenty of time. I tested it out on some bigger (over 24") oak stumps I have and it barely made a mark after 10 mins. But since the old L's only had a 6.6 hp engine you can't expect them to do as much as the 25 hp Honda that was on the last stump grinder I rented. I figured it paid for itself after about 3 days usage since rental grinders go for around $175 a day around here. Plus no messing around picking one up and dropping it off.

If you already have a Gravely and have lots of stumps to get rid of you will save lots of $$ getting one. There is a guy in town here who uses one to stump grind other peoples stuff and charges by the hour. I'm not sure how much money he makes but it probably allows him some extra cash and then he can write off his Gravely purchases.


----------

